# Mermaid Parade! Coney Island June 20th



## Mouse (May 25, 2009)

I'm finally gonna make it to this thing this year. seems like it'll be a blast

anyone else going?

Coney Island Mermaid Parade


----------



## ray beez (May 25, 2009)

*Marmaid Parade! Coney Island June 20th*

mermaids are my fav! sounds neat. who knows maybe i will head up for this


----------



## Mouse (Jun 23, 2009)

I missed it because of some stupid crappy life things that popped up. but it rained in NY the whole day so I guess it was for the best. I'll go next year, I SWEAR!


----------



## ray beez (Jun 23, 2009)

i missed it as well  i will have to view the mermaids at a later date


----------

